# Approaching 2 million posts! When?



## SydneyGeek (May 28, 2009)

Just noticed that, as of starting this thread, there are around 1,947,000 posts on this Board. That's growing fast -- it wasn't that long ago that we hit the million mark. 
Any guesses on when we get there?

Denis


----------



## Colin Legg (May 28, 2009)

At your current posting rate, Denis, you would get the forum to that mark in ~ 37 years.


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 28, 2009)

Yep 

But with help from everyone else, what do you reckon?

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 28, 2009)

7th July 2009 at 09:34 GMT+1


----------



## Domski (May 28, 2009)

2nd July @ 15:27 GMT+1


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 28, 2009)

Domski said:


> 2nd July @ 15:27 GMT+1


 
miles off


----------



## snowblizz (May 28, 2009)

Using my highly scientific method (which may include and is not limited to the consulting of frogs entrails) I'm going to go with 24.8.2009. Exact time cannot be given using this precise instrument.


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 28, 2009)

I'm going with 20 August, 10 AM (GMT+10)

Denis


----------



## RoryA (May 28, 2009)

6 August, 02.10 GMT


----------



## T. Valko (May 29, 2009)

August 7 2009 11:11:11 AM (EST)


----------



## Richard Schollar (May 29, 2009)

August 9th 2009 15:00:00 BST (GMT+1)


----------



## schielrn (May 29, 2009)

Seeing as there are no off work holidays in the U.S. in June  and there being 22 workdays, but more people take vacations in the summer months and students will be out of school for the most part, so they will be looking for less answers.  I will go with:

July 15th 2009 11:44 AM GMT

Though I am stuck between going a few days earlier than that.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (May 29, 2009)

Notice how all the MVP's are aiming toward august whilst the rest of go for July?  This should be interesting!!!


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 29, 2009)

Could be. There's quite a spread of dates in there. I assume a lot of bats and foxes have died so their entrails can be examined...

Denis


----------



## Domski (May 29, 2009)

SydneyGeek said:


> Could be. There's quite a spread of dates in there. I assume a lot of bats and foxes have died so their entrails can be examined...
> 
> Denis


 
I just used RANDBETWEEN and trusted to luck. On reflection it wasn't the most scientific approach.


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 29, 2009)

Slightly more scientific than swigging a beer, spinning around twice, and taking the average of three darts chucked at a calendar.

Denis


----------



## RoryA (May 29, 2009)

SydneyGeek said:


> Slightly more scientific than swigging a beer, spinning around twice, and taking the average of three darts chucked at a calendar.



but not as much fun, I reckon!


----------



## lenze (May 29, 2009)

July 4, 2009 2:00 AM MDT (GMT-6)
Hey, it's my Birthday

lenze


----------



## Domski (May 29, 2009)

rorya said:


> but not as much fun, I reckon!


 
Depends whose neck you've hung the calendar round!


----------



## RoryA (May 29, 2009)

With enough beer, that might be the _safest_ place to be...


----------



## Domski (May 29, 2009)

If you'd ever seen me play darts that would certainly be the case. Last time we gave up and called it a draw.


----------



## MorganO (May 30, 2009)

Using advanced analytical techniques (Excel and the wayback machine) I believe the board will cross the threshold of 2 million posts sometime in early to mid Dec!


----------



## schielrn (Jun 9, 2009)

Update!

On June 9, 2009 at 8:23 AM GMT -4, we are at 1,958,971 posts.

I'd like to follow the progression.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 9, 2009)

So, we're running around 1000 per day. That's 41 days from now if that continues. 
20 July, which is 1 month earlier than my first estimate. 

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 9, 2009)

That makes Shielrn's projection closest to target so far.  I'm 13 days off (I'm happy with that).

What's the prize?


----------



## MorganO (Jun 9, 2009)

Ah... I see my mistake... I was only considering the posts in the 'Excel Questions' forum when I made my prediction... never mind!


----------



## Domski (Jun 9, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> That makes Shielrn's projection closest to target so far. I'm 13 days off (I'm happy with that).
> 
> What's the prize?


 
If some of you bucked your ideas and stopped answering questions so efficiently I reckon we could get that up to 2000 posts a day no problem making my prediction the closest


----------



## texasalynn (Jun 9, 2009)

I vote for July 11, 2009 - so what's the prize?  :wink:

BTW Domski, your signature is great.  I had a coach tell me that sometimes "smart people sometimes have dumb ideas".  So does that make them stupid?  Hmm thoughts to ponder.


----------



## Domski (Jun 9, 2009)

texasalynn said:


> BTW Domski, your signature is great.  I had a coach tell me that sometimes "smart people sometimes have dumb ideas".  So does that make them stupid?  Hmm thoughts to ponder.



I prefer to think that stupid people sometimes have great ideas. At least my boss seems to think I do .

I can't recommend reading a bit of Bill Bryson enough. By far and away one of my favourite authors!!!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 9, 2009)

Domski said:


> I prefer to think that stupid people sometimes have great ideas. At least my boss seems to think I do .
> 
> I can't recommend reading a bit of Bill Bryson enough. By far and away one of my favourite authors!!!


 
Have you read his autobiography? One of the funniest books I've read for ages. 

Denis


----------



## Domski (Jun 10, 2009)

SydneyGeek said:


> Have you read his autobiography? One of the funniest books I've read for ages.
> 
> Denis



I certainly have, quality. Can't wait until his next book.

Dom


----------



## sanrv1f (Jun 11, 2009)

SydneyGeek said:


> So, we're running around 1000 per day. That's 41 days from now if that continues.
> 20 July, which is 1 month earlier than my first estimate.
> 
> Denis


 

Here we go with some stats

Avg posts in last 2 months

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 107pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=143 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 65pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3712" width=87><COL style="WIDTH: 42pt" width=56><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 65pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=87 height=18>Day​</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: black; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=56>Posts​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Mon​</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>913​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Tue​</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1313​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Wed​</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1311​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Thu​</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1378​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Fri​</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>1289​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Sat​</TD><TD class=xl23 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>633​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: black 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>Sun​</TD><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: black; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>433​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Avg posts per hour on days (based on IST (GMT + 05:30) )

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 360pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=481 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 42pt" span=5 width=56><COL style="WIDTH: 50pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 2858" span=3 width=67><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=56 height=18>Hour​</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=56>Mon​</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=56>Tue​</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=56>Wed​</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 42pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=56>Thu​</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 50pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=67>Fri​</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 50pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=67>Sat​</TD><TD class=xl24 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; WIDTH: 50pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=67>Sun​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>00​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="37.5">38​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="88.888888888888886">89​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>100​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>01​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="12.5">13​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="87.5">88​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>02​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="37.5">38​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="87.5">88​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="55.555555555555557">56​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>03​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="12.5">13​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="37.5">38​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>04​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>25​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="55.555555555555557">56​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>0​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>05​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="12.5">13​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="55.555555555555557">56​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>06​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="37.5">38​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="12.5">13​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>07​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="12.5">13​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="37.5">38​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>08​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>25​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>0​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>09​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="37.5">38​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>10​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="12.5">13​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>25​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>0​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>11​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>25​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="37.5">38​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>0​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>12​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="12.5">13​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>25​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="55.555555555555557">56​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>0​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>13​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="62.5">63​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>14​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>25​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="37.5">38​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>15​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="55.555555555555557">56​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>0​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>16​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="62.5">63​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="87.5">88​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="55.555555555555557">56​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>17​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>0​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>18​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="62.5">63​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="87.5">88​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="55.555555555555557">56​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>19​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>100​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="87.5">88​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="111.11111111111111">111​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="122.22222222222223">122​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>100​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>20​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>100​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="112.5">113​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>100​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="88.888888888888886">89​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>21​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>100​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>125​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="111.11111111111111">111​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>100​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>0​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="11.111111111111111">11​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl26 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>22​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>50​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num>25​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="55.555555555555557">56​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="44.444444444444443">44​</TD><TD class=xl25 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.5pt" height=18><TD class=xl27 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 13.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>23​</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="62.5">63​</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="112.5">113​</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="66.666666666666671">67​</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="77.777777777777771">78​</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="33.333333333333336">33​</TD><TD class=xl28 style="BORDER-RIGHT: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: windowtext; BORDER-BOTTOM: windowtext 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" x:num="22.222222222222221">22​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


based on the above tables, we would reach 2 Mio by

20 Juy 2009 15:00 hrs IST (20 July 2009 09:30 hrs GMT)


----------



## T. Valko (Jun 20, 2009)

#NAME? said:


> August 7 2009 11:11:11 AM (EST)


 
As of 6/20/2009, only ~29,000 more to go!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jun 20, 2009)

That puts us before 20 July then, as we're running at over 1000 posts/day at this point.

Denis


----------



## lenze (Jun 20, 2009)

Bill offered a prize for the 1,000,000th post. There was a lot of activity as it neared as people were jockeying for position to be the 1,000,000th poster. Too bad, Greg and Richard, that you were out maneuvered by DominicB.
<a href="http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=188007">1,000,000</a>
lenze


----------



## schielrn (Jun 21, 2009)

Onlyadrafter wasn't far off on his prediction 3 years ago:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1074141&postcount=74

Thats pretty amazing to me.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 21, 2009)

Blimey he's sooooo close!


----------



## DominicB (Jun 22, 2009)

lenze said:


> Too bad, Greg and Richard, that you were out maneuvered by DominicB.


That's a bit unfair!!  Not being much of a frequenter to this area I had no idea the big M was approaching.  In fact it wasn't until several days after that I saw a thread in the lounge bearing my name.  FWIW I got a book off MrExcel.

Good luck to everyone chasing the covented spot ... 

DominicB


----------



## Oorang (Jun 22, 2009)

@sanrv1f



And _that_ is what happens when you ask a question on an excel board... Someone busts out a spreadsheet and trends it. Love it


----------



## sanrv1f (Jun 23, 2009)

but Richard seems to be working really hard to make it before 20th Jul

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=387506


----------



## sanrv1f (Jun 23, 2009)

Oorang said:


> @sanrv1f
> 
> 
> 
> And _that_ is what happens when you ask a question on an excel board... Someone busts out a spreadsheet and trends it. Love it


 

thats what happens, when you changed your profession as your hobby


----------



## schielrn (Jun 23, 2009)

sanrv1f said:


> but Richard seems to be working really hard to make it before 20th Jul
> 
> http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=387506


I know, at this reate he will be ahead of my date. Hopefully he'll go inactive for 7 days and someone might just come along and delete that TEST forum thread. 

Well I figured since I am responding I can at least come up with a list and dates people had:

onlyadrafter --> 8th May 2009 (Guess from 3 years ago)
Domski --> 2nd July @ 15:27 GMT+1
lenze --> July 4, 2009 2:00 AM MDT (GMT-6)
Jon von der Heyden --> 7th July 2009 at 09:34 GMT+1
texasalynn --> July 11, 2009
schielrn --> July 15th 2009 11:44 AM GMT
sanrv1f --> 20 Juy 2009 15:00 hrs IST (20 July 2009 09:30 hrs GMT)
rorya --> 6 August, 02.10 GMT
#NAME? --> August 7 2009 11:11:11 AM (EST)
RichardSchollar --> August 9th 2009 15:00:00 BST (GMT+1)
SydneyGeek --> 20 August, 10 AM (GMT+10)
snowblizz --> 24.8.2009

And an update on where we stand:

The time now is 08:35 AM EST. Posts: 1,973,787

Good Luck All.


----------



## sanrv1f (Jun 23, 2009)

schielrn said:


> I know, at this reate he will be ahead of my date. Hopefully he'll go inactive for 7 days and someone might just come along and delete that TEST forum thread.


 

it doesn't look like Richard is finished with the HTML maker, and I dont see this happen in next two weeks (atleast)


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not sure the test posts count.  They don't count toward our individual post counts at any rate.

If they do then I have some serious testing to do.   Come on 7th July!!!


----------



## texasalynn (Jun 23, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> I'm not sure the test posts count.  They don't count toward our individual post counts at any rate.
> 
> If they do then I have some serious testing to do.   Come on 7th July!!!



Yes but neither do the lounge posts


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 2, 2009)

> onlyadrafter --> 8th May 2009 (Guess from 3 years ago)
> Domski --> 2nd July @ 15:27 GMT+1
> lenze --> July 4, 2009 2:00 AM MDT (GMT-6)
> Jon von der Heyden --> 7th July 2009 at 09:34 GMT+1
> ...



its 1983181 at 20:35 (IST),  and we are going at ~1000 post per day

come on 20th July


----------



## schielrn (Jul 2, 2009)

Well unless there is  over 16,000 posts here in the next 12 hours or so, we can take Domski out of the running.


----------



## Domski (Jul 2, 2009)

schielrn said:


> Well unless there is  over 16,000 posts here in the next 12 hours or so, we can take Domski out of the running.



I demand a recount!!!!


----------



## schielrn (Jul 2, 2009)

I recounted and came up with this:

1,983,695

Thats still a little ways off from 2 million.


----------



## snowblizz (Jul 3, 2009)

~1000 posts a day? Darn, that is above what I "calculated" with. I'm going to be waaay off with that. Don't people here take a vacation? I know I counted on there being a bit less traffic.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 3, 2009)

schielrn said:


> I recounted and came up with this:
> 
> 1,983,695
> 
> Thats still a little ways off from 2 million.


Yup, but only about 16K away. That's around 16 days... 19th July is looking good  (and 32 days earlier than my estimate)

Denis


----------



## snowblizz (Jul 3, 2009)

*hopes for server downtime* *hopes for server downtime*


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 7, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> 7th July 2009 at 09:34 GMT+1


 
Darn it!!!


----------



## Domski (Jul 7, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Darn it!!!


 

Ha Ha!!!!


----------



## schielrn (Jul 7, 2009)

Well that is one more person out of the runnings.   That only leaves one person between me and the prize at the moment.  I might be a couple days short, but we will have to wait and see what happens.  Less than 13,000 posts to go.


----------



## texasalynn (Jul 7, 2009)

schielrn said:


> Well that is one more person out of the runnings.  That only leaves one person between me and the prize at the moment. I might be a couple days short, but we will have to wait and see what happens. Less than 13,000 posts to go.


 
that would be me  - come on posters


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 12, 2009)

Its 1,992,485 @ 22:22 IST 


8k more and 8 days to go

every thing goes well, 

come on 20th Jul


----------



## texasalynn (Jul 13, 2009)

texasalynn said:


> I vote for July 11, 2009


 
Missed it - darn!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 13, 2009)

texasalynn said:


> Missed it - darn!



Welcome to the club!


----------



## schielrn (Jul 13, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Welcome to the club!


I soon will be joining that club as well.  It is so clost between me and sanrv1f, but I think it will be closer to his day and time.

But if we go by the Price is Right, I would be the closest without going over.


----------



## schielrn (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like my day is almost over and from the main page we still have a little over 3K to go.

*BUT *if we look at actual post counts in the web address, it happened in this post at:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2000000&postcount=7

5:45 PM EST 

Which mine was 7:44 AM EST so I was only 10 hours and 1 minute off.


----------



## Domski (Jul 16, 2009)

> BUT if we look at actual post counts in the web address,



Would that not include deleted spam, duplicated posts etc?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 16, 2009)

> Which mine was 7:44 AM EST so I was only 10 hours and 1 minute off.


 
Very very close indeed!!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 16, 2009)

Anyone else on the same day? I don't think so.

We're not quite there yet: as of 17:55 GMT+10, it's 1,996,598
Should see it tick over later today...

Denis


----------



## Domski (Jul 16, 2009)

SydneyGeek said:


> Anyone else on the same day? I don't think so.
> 
> We're not quite there yet: as of 17:55 GMT+10, it's 1,996,598
> Should see it tick over later today...
> ...



Have we gone up from 1000 posts a day?

I think Sankar predicted 20th July so on that basis reckon he could be pretty close depending on how busy the weekend is.

Dom


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 16, 2009)

Maybe I should learn to count -- had the decimal in the wrong place. So, 19th is still looking good. 
Anyone bid on 19th or 20th?

Denis


----------



## Domski (Jul 16, 2009)

SydneyGeek said:


> Maybe I should learn to count -- had the decimal in the wrong place. So, 19th is still looking good.
> Anyone bid on 19th or 20th?
> 
> Denis



http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1964713&postcount=32

Dom


----------



## schielrn (Jul 16, 2009)

The board has seemed to slow down from the initial average and with the weekend I think Sankar will get it on the correct day.


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 17, 2009)

Domski said:


> Have we gone up from 1000 posts a day?
> 
> I think Sankar predicted 20th July so on that basis reckon he could be pretty close depending on how busy the weekend is.
> 
> Dom


 


schielrn said:


> The board has seemed to slow down from the initial average and with the weekend I think Sankar will get it on the correct day.


 

here is an update on the average posting per day, per hr,

we are about ~1025 posts a day,Excel WorkbookAB2DayPosts3Mon4274Tue9405Wed13076Thu12877Fri13408Sat12679Sun627Sheet6Excel WorkbookDEFGHIJK2HourSunMonTueWedThuFriSat300203350879373534012020795373734750213206473535380603472057276760207047203647204033805131336406040139062027142027202010071313365327403311087204373320201209274029403340201310201321727207141113203633203313151271336205320271613274736533333131714727435347602718157474353604713191627539360536072017747577367532021187607967607327221927801001071131002723204093100801009327242113931141001077313252220604367277347262320609367876720Sheet6


----------



## snowblizz (Jul 17, 2009)

sanrv1f said:


> here is an update on the average posting per day, per hr,
> 
> we are about ~1025 posts a day,
> 
> Excel WorkbookAB2DayPosts3Mon4274Tue9405Wed13076Thu12877Fri13408Sat12679Sun627Sheet6


Sankar, how did you find this information. This thread has in part inspired me to pursue something in my research. I would be very interested in looking at the user statistics of the boards.
As one of the issues of end-user development, as I see it, is access to timely help, exactly when you need it. And at least MR Excel seems to be always "on". I may be biased but to me on-line sources and especially forums seem to be the way to go.


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 17, 2009)

snowblizz said:


> Sankar, how did you find this information. This thread has in part inspired me to pursue something in my research. I would be very interested in looking at the user statistics of the boards.
> As one of the issues of end-user development, as I see it, is access to timely help, exactly when you need it. And at least MR Excel seems to be always "on". I may be biased but to me on-line sources and especially forums seem to be the way to go.


 

I used web query in a sheet to list every 100th post with its time of posting, then I extracted the time to another sheet and refresh the query to get the next 100th post,

here is the macro

```
Sub aaa()
Dim i As Long, url1 As String, tbl As String
Application.ScreenUpdating = False

For i = 1989100 To 1997000 Step 100
url1 = "URL;http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?p=" & i
tbl = """post" & i & """"
    With ActiveSheet.QueryTables.Add(url1, Sheets("Sheet1").Range("A1"))
        .Name = "showthread.php?p=1963685#post1963685"
        .FieldNames = True
        .RowNumbers = False
        .FillAdjacentFormulas = False
        .PreserveFormatting = True
        .RefreshOnFileOpen = False
        .BackgroundQuery = True
        .RefreshStyle = xlOverwriteCells
        .SavePassword = False
        .SaveData = True
        .AdjustColumnWidth = True
        .RefreshPeriod = 0
        .WebSelectionType = xlSpecifiedTables
        .WebFormatting = xlWebFormattingNone
        .WebTables = tbl
        .WebPreFormattedTextToColumns = True
        .WebConsecutiveDelimitersAsOne = True
        .WebSingleBlockTextImport = False
        .WebDisableDateRecognition = False
        .WebDisableRedirections = False
        .Refresh BackgroundQuery:=False
    End With
Sheets("Sheet1").Range("Mr_xlii") = i
Sheets("Sheet1").Range("Mr_xl").Copy
ThisWorkbook.Worksheets("Sheet2").Range("A" & ThisWorkbook.Worksheets("Sheet2").Range("A" & Rows.Count).End(xlUp).Row + 1).PasteSpecial xlPasteValues
Application.CutCopyMode = False
Next i
Application.ScreenUpdating = True
End Sub
```


----------



## Krishnakumar (Jul 19, 2009)

...removed


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 19, 2009)

Its 19,99,496 @ 19th Jul 2009 22:41 IST,

 504 posts more, and 16 hrs 19 mins left,


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 20, 2009)

Its 19,99,917 @ 20th Jul 09, 15:25 hrs

already, past 25 mins my time,

only 83 more, 

come on people, post fast


----------



## Krishnakumar (Jul 20, 2009)

What about this post?

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2000000


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 20, 2009)

schielrn said:
			
		

> Looks like my day is almost over and from the main page we still have a little over 3K to go.
> 
> *BUT *if we look at actual post counts in the web address, it happened in this post at:
> 
> ...


 


Domski said:


> Would that not include deleted spam, duplicated posts etc?


 




Krishnakumar said:


> What about this post?
> 
> http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2000000


 

that inclueds the deleted/locked posts also, the actual count is the one on the main page


----------



## Krishnakumar (Jul 20, 2009)

> that inclueds the deleted/locked posts also, the actual count is the one on the main page



Thanks Sankar.


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 20, 2009)

Its 20,00,000 @ 20th Jul 2009, 16:34 hrs

just 1 hr 34 mins more than I predicted:wink:


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 20, 2009)

I just missed to take a screen shot @ 20,00,000,

but I got it at 20,00,002, 

can some one tell me how to post an image on board, (there are many, post their screen shot of excel)


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 20, 2009)

here is the screen shot


----------



## schielrn (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations. That is impressive to be just a mere 1 and a half hours off of the time. Also it was noted that almost all the MVP's were off by around a month or so.


----------



## Oorang (Jul 20, 2009)

Math FTW


----------



## snowblizz (Jul 21, 2009)

schielrn said:


> Congratulations. That is impressive to be just a mere 1 and a half hours off of the time. Also it was noted that almost all the MVP's were off by around a month or so.


Well, that puts me in good (???) company then!

I actually threw a quick calculation of it at the beginning, but as I got to about 600 posts a day I ended up way off!

But Sankar made a much better effort at calculating average posts. It is true, the quality of data matters, garbage in -> garbage out. Even if you use spreadsheets!

Congratulations Sankar!

So are we betting on 3 million posts now? No?


----------



## schielrn (Jul 21, 2009)

snowblizz said:


> Well, that puts me in good (???) company then!
> 
> I actually threw a quick calculation of it at the beginning, but as I got to about 600 posts a day I ended up way off!
> 
> ...


I would go with August 15, 2011.

It'll be my 2 year wedding anniversary if anything else and at least will help me remember that if I see this on the board.


----------



## sanrv1f (Jul 21, 2009)

schielrn said:


> It'll be my 2 year wedding anniversary if anything else and at least will help me remember that if I see this on the board.


 

Congrats in advance


----------

